# Exciting News!!!! :-)



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats. It sounds like a great opportunity to learn from and get to play with puppies at the same time. What could be better?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that sounds awesome! how exciting!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrat's Caryn its sounds like a wonderful opportunity for you


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How exciting Caryn!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys! I thought it was really cool myself! She's a really nice lady and I think it'll be a blast! I don't know what could be better! lol.I'm really happy and maybe we'll be able to go over there after class on Tuesday...who knows! =]


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Caryn, I just found this thread, but you already know I AM SOOO HAPPPY FOR YOU!!! Crossing my fingers for you, girl! :crossfing


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha...thanks! I'll have to keep everyone updated on how things go!!! =]


----------

